# sickest hat evaaahhh!



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

i'm a rome whore, and proud of it!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What? Did you run into a wall trying to get out and show everyone your kewl new hat? It's not on straight...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

a silly hat which is not even being worn properly

i weap for our future


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

jealous much? 


it IS the sickest hat evaaah, it IS being worn properly and MY OFFSPRING are going to save the world! ...one closed mind atta time!

so don't hate, appreciate!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

a rome/new era hat? where did you get such a wonderful thing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

from your mom. she gave it to me last night cuz i was so damn good!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

lots of places carry new era snowboard hats...

Hats & Beenies - Hanger 94

Brand New Era : New Hat City

Men's Hats and Caps | New Hats From Top Bands Like 686, Burton, Coal, and More At EternalSnow.com

mens hats, Mens caps, RVCA hats, volcom hats

just to give a few


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

well maybe not snowboard companies...mostly snowboard clothing/boot companies, i guess. and rome


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's still not on straight. I am sure your neighbor or one of your kids can show you how to put a hat on...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

pic of the underside of the bill...











yeah, sickest hat evaaahh!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

you would have a better time convincing others of your new hat's _steez_, if with it, you wore a smile!

you look more like its on your head out of punishment (which let's face it..... it is!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

um...

word?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

i need to get a new newera hat =/ was thinking this one.
New Era Cap - baseball caps, basketball caps, hockey caps, college caps, fitted 59FIFTY caps and more
i can wear it. cus i live in LA :]


----------

